# Lighting for a 16 gallon bowfront



## Meta (Feb 11, 2014)

i'm planning to snag a 16 gallon bowfront kit during a sale next week and I think it might not come with a hood or lighting, as most non-boxed kits often do. At the moment I have a 3 gallon with LED lighting. I have heard LED is better than other lighting types but I am not sure about that. Any suggestions? 

The dimensions are 20.3" x 12.9" x 17.8"


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'd go with T5 HO any day of the week. 

For the most part LEDs have really good potential but they are still too pricey/not bright enough for aquarium use without buying custom made lights. Some fixtures will work though, but a lot will not.

I'd look for a T5 HO, or power compact lighting fixture that fits your tank.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

;ooking at the tank dimensions there are not many quality fixtures that are 20" or less. I would go and build my own LED fixture. With only 16 gallons to light up your talking about roughly $50.00 investment and no worry about changing bulbs for at least 5 years and possibly 10 years.


----------



## xev11 (Feb 18, 2010)

If you want to buy a ready made LED, Finnex's Fugeray Planted+ works well (costs about $60-70). I have it on my 16 G. It's easier to dim any light than make it brighter. The planted+ will give you low/med light at the bottom. 

Dr Fosters has some T5 sets that are 20", however most that i found are more expensive. I recently acquired a used Aquarialife 20" with 2 T5HO bulbs which could also work for your tank, but it is in the med/hi light output range.


----------

